# trouble in my tank



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

ok i was gone for 3 days, before i left i did a water change. when i was gone my grandpa overfed my fish wayyyyy to much. and also my algae is out of control now, the brownish redish algae is overgrowing my pretty purple algae. my water is all cloudy...my tank is a mess. what should i do?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well do a real good water change and only feed your fish a little bit. Have you tested your water yet? How long has the tank been running again?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

A water change would be good for the fish. i would let the algea take its course. Too much nutrients in the water caused the algea, algea grows out of control, it consumes all nutrients, and you scrub it all off when it all dies. Third thing i would do, never let grandpa feed your fish again.


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

my tanks been running 4 months now


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Next time when you take a vacation, keep all fishfoods out of sight from your other household. Definitely, do a water change and minimize or stop feeding your fish for a few days. Monitor your water parameters. At this rate, you are likely to have ammonia spike.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

And just for future reference...if you go out of town for a few days your fish will be fine without being fed. Its better to do it thatway than have problems like you do now.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

buy one of those week pill containers and put the amount of fish food that is meant to be fed in it, every monday feed this, blah blah blah


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

First mistake is letting someone feed your tank. But its alright lessons learned. Now its easy to get to this part now its getting it back. First stop or go to one feeding a day. Then shorten the time your lights are on, next do a couple water changes over a week to two week period. Last monitor your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates. Thois poart will take patience. Like I stated its easy to get to the point were your at its hard to get it back right.


----------

